# HOT HOT HOT....Bite Indicator



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Folks I've been in contact with the orginal maker of the 'Bite Indicator" (aka spring bobber we've raved about) and here's what I received today....I sincerely apologize to all of you who may have ordered this via Bass Pro shops...I'm really irked off at Bass Pro shops for doing this...and it takes really a lot to irk me off...

Here's the e-mail I received today from Mr. Kuhlman.

This is not our product, please send individuals to our website actiontackleproducts.com please keep people to keep products in the usa not china built. A new video for spring bobbers would be great when you have time. ThanksAnyone can go to our website anywhere in the usa. Please spread the word these are a copy at bass pro. We have checked them out and they do fall apart while fishing it. It is not secured in the shaft like ours.

Here's the link to get in touch with them

http://www.actiontackleproducts.com/abi.html

Again I'm sincerely sorry if you ordered from Bass Pro shops...please don't see this product you may receive as the 'real' Bite Indicator.

I feel I've cheated all of you...and I'm NOT A HAPPY CAMPER one bit. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I missed this deal. What happened?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I missed this deal. What happened?


Here you go...

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=22175

I'm so very, very, very disappointed with Bass Pro shops...I can't see straight and will let them know without a doubt my dissatification with them side stepping and going cheap on a very quality USA made product and going to a foreign entity to get a pusedo. Not happy at all happy  and it will take everything I have to order anything from them again.

Anyone that really knows me in the flesh along with my partner know we're easy going folks but finding this out and Bass Pro shops doing this is a vey huge disappointment for us without a doubt.

So please visit the following link to get the 'real' product.

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=22175

Sincerely,
K2


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So that's what got you all worked up? I don't see your gripe.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

LOAH said:


> So that's what got you all worked up? I don't see your gripe.


Well when I post about a product I want it to be the 'real' deal...wouldn't you. :|

I'll admit I did go off the deep end when I read Mr. Kuhlmans e-mail and made a very, very unprofessional and unbecoming post :O//:  I've henced edited.

LOAH...if you suggest a product provide a link then find out the link you provided is to a fake sub-standard product from what you have...wouldn't you be a little upset especially if you've provided the intel to others??? That's what got me seeing red. I try to provide quality information...and when I find out something isn't what I thought it was...well I get a little upset because I feel I've deceived. So...do you understand why my post orginally... now toned down was a little HOT!!!????


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah I would be pissed too. Good thing I just use "Strike Indicators" :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dang, I thought you were going to tell us you got a bunch free!! Haha, mine broke from them on my last trip. I was not happy either. I have had it for a whole season now though.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> LOAH...if you suggest a product provide a link then find out the link you provided is to a fake sub-standard product from what you have...wouldn't you be a little upset especially if you've provided the intel to others???


Not really. Maybe a little embarrassed. It's an easy fix though: Write a new post explaining that the original was a mistake.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

LOAH said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > LOAH...if you suggest a product provide a link then find out the link you provided is to a fake sub-standard product from what you have...wouldn't you be a little upset especially if you've provided the intel to others???
> ...


Only thing I'm sincerely embarrassed   about was the way I posted and that was an easy fix and I apologize for that as it was totally wrong to make those types of posts.

However, IMHO it's not such an easy fix as you indicated especially if folks already ordered this product from Bass Pro Shops think'n it's the same item IMHO...

People work hard for the money they have. Yes this product by Bass Pro Shops was rather inexpensive but it's not what they think they'd be get'n its a copy-cat imitation and potential product deceit by Bass Pro Shops.

I hope Mr. Kuhlman contacts Bass Pro Shops as his item is Patented and I'd believe it would be illegal to provide a copy of the same thing that has a patent on it...but I'm not a lawyer on patent issues. I have read many an article on imitation products (clothing, shoes, purses, movies, music etc, etc, etc) being illegally copied and then confiscated.

So LOAH, you wouldn't get upset a bit if folks spent money and ordered something you highly recommended...as it would be an easy fix just make a post explaining what you told them was a 'fake' product...now will the post get them their money back? Thats why I got really hot. But I guess you wouldn't get upset about the potential of your recommendation causing folks to spend money on a fake product. If that's the case then allrighty.... guess we see things just a tad-bit different on this topic. :| :|


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey K2, which do you recommend: Micro Light, Ultra Light, Light, or Medium? I typically ice fish for trout. I was thinking about ordering Ultra Light or Light.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> So LOAH, you wouldn't get upset a bit if folks spent money and ordered something you highly recommended...as it would be an easy fix just make a post explaining what you told them was a 'fake' product...now will the post get them their money back? Thats why I got really hot. But I guess you wouldn't get upset about the potential of your recommendation causing folks to spend money on a fake product. If that's the case then allrighty.... guess we see things just a tad-bit different on this topic. :| :|


First off, I don't assume that everybody's hanging on my every word or recommendation (although it _can_ be pretty hard to find my Blue Fox at times...probably just a good product and has nothing to do with me), so I couldn't get too hot over it.

Secondly, I don't make a ton of public recommendations about everything I use (I will take yours on the Sea Foam though. That stuff sounds great and thanks for the heads up).

To answer your question though, I would probably feel sorry that I gave a bad recommendation and hopefully nobody would get too bent out of shape over their misguided $2. It's still a spring bobber that will work and it's way better than the one I'm using.

Don't worry, K. I'm sure your street cred. isn't blown over one link that you provided under the assumption that it was the real deal. Knockoffs are everywhere, like you mentioned.

I'm actually in the business of providing knockoff sunglasses to gas stations. I'd much rather pay $12 for a pair of shades that I'll surely destroy, instead of what the brand names go for.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

sliverflick said:


> Hey K2, which do you recommend: Micro Light, Ultra Light, Light, or Medium? I typically ice fish for trout. I was thinking about ordering Ultra Light or Light.


We've caught Trout both Browns and Bows on the light action nothing to rave about but some nice Trout. Trout hit and you know it. The medium action is geared towards Walleye, Bass, Catchfish. Light Action targeted towards Crappie, Perch, Bluegill. Ultra-light is geared to pan-fish. Key is to have the rod in hand and 'paying' attention. Jaw jacking and having the rod in a holder IMHO you'll miss most hits. But not necessarily with Trout...they hit and you know it.

Pan fish aka Crappie, Perch, Bluegill don't necessarily wham the offerings...they suttley take it. However larger predatory fish will hit harder and you'll without a doubt you'll see the hit.

So my recommedation is split the difference like us and go with the Light Action. Good Luck and please post up how you do for Trout. :wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

LOAH said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > So LOAH, you wouldn't get upset a bit if folks spent money and ordered something you highly recommended...as it would be an easy fix just make a post explaining what you told them was a 'fake' product...now will the post get them their money back? Thats why I got really hot. But I guess you wouldn't get upset about the potential of your recommendation causing folks to spend money on a fake product. If that's the case then allrighty.... guess we see things just a tad-bit different on this topic. :| :|
> ...


----------

